# 52601 and 51798  (Urology)



## Chelle-Lynn (Feb 26, 2018)

Would like a second opinion on this issue as I do not specialize in Urology....

Question...If a patient receives a 52601 TURP and then 60 days later (during global) comes in for a 51798, would this be considered as inclusive of the post op timeframe or could it be billed?


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 26, 2018)

The global package only includes related procedures that have a global days assignment, and since 51798 does not have a global period, it is exempt.  Also, per global surgery guidelines, diagnostic procedures and tests are not included in the global surgery package, and I believe 51798 would fall into that category as well since it has a PC/TC indicator of '3', so you should be able to bill this.


----------



## bharathiT (Jan 21, 2019)

*52000 vs 52601*

52000 -Cystourethroscopy (separate procedure) performed in Transurethral electrosurgical resection of prostate global period . so 52000 whether  inclusive or separately billable  with 52601 (Transurethral electrosurgical resection of prostate,) ?


----------

